# French campsites



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, we are going to be travelling from Le Touquet to Honfleur, down to Loire and to La Baul area in July and was wondering if anyone could recommend a campsite book for good campsites or is it just as easy to do it on the internet?

Recommendations appreciated?
Thanks Hazel


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There are loads of books out there in the shops, we have the Micheline camp sites of France 2007, used it 3 or 4 times.

We down loaded Archies Camp sites to the sat nave and all the french aires, and this is all we use now.

Have a look at this thread, for the links:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-85096-days0-orderasc-10.html

Steve


----------



## Activa (May 9, 2007)

We use the Alan Rogers & ACSI book/DVD - lots to chose from. Have a wonderful time


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

For France, Michelin serves us best.


----------



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Why bother? I know it's July you're going, but we had no trouble at all finding sites last July without booking at all in advance. All we did was look for clues on the map - small towns on or near rivers are usually a good bet, and wander randomly till we found somewhere. The excitement of the chase!! :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I would challenge anybody to drive more than 10km anywhere in France and not come across a sign for a campsite. I believe there are over 11,000 registered campsites in France. Every Mairie's office and tourist office has info on all the sites near any town. 

Ca


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

CaGreg said:


> I would challenge anybody to drive more than 10km anywhere in France and not come across a sign for a campsite. I believe there are over 11,000 registered campsites in France. Every Mairie's office and tourist office has info on all the sites near any town.
> 
> Ca


Tis true, but it is nice to have the security of information, in the guise of map, book, or POI for sat nav.

Steve


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

*French sites*

Thanks for your message and advice

Regards Hazel


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Just use the aires, all the french do. There are loads on your route.
There are 2 aires in La- Touquet & a 120 place aire at Honfleur
steve & ann


----------



## Bollard (Jul 9, 2007)

*Honfleur*

[align=justify]

Honfleur is a superb aire walking distance to town and port. Stayed a couple of days Easter 2010. Electric hook up and stay = 7euros. Would recommend arrival before midday to stand a chance of getting hook-up. Later and likely pitch only. Don't worry about the hooting around 8.30am it is the visiting baker!!!!


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

*campsite book for france*

Hi there,

There are loads of campsites and other posters are right they are easy to find. For me the best book is the caravan club (europe 1) as this seems easy to use and I think the reviews and info is fair but as you can see from the posts we all have different ideas.

Most of all just enjoy your great holiday

The Rabbits


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We would'nt go without Caravan club, Europe 1 nd 2,
over 4000 sites in 1 alone, all been entered by members so are indipendently checked, they include many municipal sites which normaly are very convieniant to towns or villages and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have done several things;

1. use CC book 1 - the sites are well described - try and borrow one as you do not need the latest - most sites are there for years!

2. we have the Vicarious Books book of aires;

http://www.vicarious-shop.com/product.php?productid=3&cat=12&page=1

3. this book (also by Vicarious Books) has good information but is in French (O level is more than enough!)

4. use internet and look at Office de Tourisme sites for towns we are interested in - they all have campsite lists,

5. use internet for "Gites de France" and then look for campsites (one of their options);

http://www.gites-de-france.com/gites/uk/camping

they have some great sites from small to large often with excellent facilities at very low price (need to know where you want to go)

6. use maps - the Michelin maps have campsites marked,

7. follow signs - campsites are well marked in towns so you are lead to where they are,

8. can by France Passion book (another from Vicarious Books) but it costs £24.99 !

http://www.france-passion.co.uk/about.htm

it gives you the location of vineyards where you can stop (often with excellent facilities),

hope those help! If you ignore all books and just look you will find some great small sites which are quiet - even in mid July (busiest holiday time in France - Bastille Day is July 14th - and most towns have celebrations to match - of the superb fireworks)

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't think you will find one much cheaper but there are other sellers on Ebay - less than you pay as non member of CC

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Caravan-Europ...d=ViewItem&pt=Non_Fiction&hash=item3cac2a0e48

Mandy


----------

